# 'Blind sheikh' convicted in 1993 World Trade bombing dies in U.S. prison



## Kraut783 (Feb 18, 2017)

Good riddance....burn in hell

'Blind sheikh' convicted in 1993 World Trade bombing dies in U.S. prison


----------



## DA SWO (Feb 18, 2017)

I added bacon to my chicken sammich to celebrate.


----------



## pardus (Feb 18, 2017)

I hope it was a painful and miserable death.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Marine0311 (Feb 18, 2017)

Good riddance.


----------



## racing_kitty (Feb 18, 2017)

I'll drink to that.


----------



## CQB (Feb 19, 2017)

I hoped the screws rearranged his cell now and again. Cunt.


----------



## policemedic (Feb 19, 2017)

racing_kitty said:


> I'll drink to that.



I did. Fuck him.


----------



## digrar (Feb 19, 2017)

Enjoy the virgins shit lips.


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 19, 2017)

Couldn't have happened to a better goat fucker.


----------



## Grunt (Feb 19, 2017)

Who????

Buh bye....


----------



## Gunz (Feb 19, 2017)

Adios motherfucker.  Hell ain't hot enough for a piece of shit like you...but it'll do for now.


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2017)

I've never killed anyone but I've read a lot of obituaries with pleasure.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 19, 2017)

AWP said:


> I've never killed anyone but I've read a lot of obituaries with pleasure.


And yet you spread your "hate" to me in this thread?  Taking the Nickleback thing a little far I think!


----------



## AWP (Feb 19, 2017)

Ooh-Rah said:


> And yet you spread your "hate" to me in this thread?  Taking the Nickleback thing a little far I think!



Clowns. You should be banned over clowns and Nickelback. You exist because of my generosity.


----------



## Kraut783 (Feb 19, 2017)

Wow....a thread bleed over internet forum fight


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Feb 19, 2017)




----------

